# Cure for err 0x00060800 parallel port sharing



## dareba (Apr 3, 2005)

After several years of annoyance I have recently learned how to handle error #0x00060800 when my para port needs to be shared by a printer and scanner. If you have this problem you can get the details from 
(here was the URL for you to use. The site manager does not allow to post URLs to new members and I don't really feel to describe it at length over and over again just to do others a favour. Good by.

:down: 

frank


----------



## angelize56 (Apr 17, 2002)

Welcome to and goodbye from TSG Frank. You shouldn't have taken it so personally about the URL not being allowed...Mike has a site to protect and run you know!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Oh well, another person that doesn't appreciate the rules.


----------



## SHAWN1888 (Jun 6, 2005)

Can you give me the url to solve the error code of 0x00060800


----------



## chasm (Jul 16, 2008)

Can you give me the url to solve the error code of 0x00060800


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

SHAWN1888 & chasm posting the "same question" word 4 word...hummmmmm, sounds like spam to me ??? :down:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Both of you guys need to post your own thread with complete details if you want assistance, I'm closing this thread.


----------

